# Viper4android what is FET compressor



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

And how it alters sound?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 20, 2017)

FET (Field Effect Transistor) comression is probably the best form of sound compression out there. Compression is a schema that compresses (limits) the peak to peak value of the audio signal. This is preventing a signal from being too hot, swinging past the threshhold of what is accepted values for that signal. An example of too hot would be a fuzz box on a guitar. That is a too hot signal, distorting badly from being overdriven.

A compressor is used to prevent vocals, etc. from being too hot or in the case of a guitarist, to even out the volume levels and prevent clipping during recording/playback or during a live performance. A compressor also gives a guitarist a bit of sustain, too.

I hope this was not too technical for you. I'm gonna have a beer now.


----------

